# Starter wiring with Ram Air manifolds.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello forum....I have installed Ram Air manifolds on my 68 GTO.....regarding the starter wire......how would you route it? How have you guys done? If it goes the `normal` way.....wont there be a heat problem?

see picture.....thanks....


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Most of the cars I've seen with the Ram-Air exhaust (like you put in) run the positive cable through a tube that runs along the oil pan from front of engine to the starter and attaches to the engine mount. Ames for one carries them. Here's a link that shows the Ames tube:



Ames Part Detail



Hope this is of some help. (Planning to do these on my '68 but some other priorities first, let us know how they perform for you.)


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

correct
the starter wires on a Ram Air or HO harness are approx 3' longer
they run down the valve cover with alt and temp ... behind the alternator ... by the fuel pump...
thru the described tube to the solenoid with the heat shield ,,,,


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I moved my tube to the from the front and got a 52" cable. (I think) ran it in some heat shield. Starter wires ran along the firewall with smaller heat shield and some wire clamps bolted to the trans.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes, I route my starter wires like RM last photo down by the power steering along the oil pan and to the starter. You can use the metal tube the guys recommend to route it.

Also you can use DEI Fire sleeve. Flexible, many sizes, protects up to 2,000 degrees. Buy it from Design Engineering Inc (DEI) Summit has it, JEGS, Etc.

you may have to extend some wires like black judge mentioned. I recommend using the Del City “Crimp, Shrink, Solder” connectors. These make it easy to make solid soldered connectors on the car. No solder gun needed, just a heat gun.

You cut and strip the wire ,....crimp the connector on each end and then apply just a standard heat gun,...looks like a hair dryer, but stronger. The connector shrinks the plastic tubing around the wire and the low temperature solder built inside the connector melts and makes a soldered connection. It will not vibrate loose.

you can do it many ways this is just an easy and efficient way on the car that gives you confidence in a connection that cannot be made any better.

I like it better routed behind the alternator, too hot through that tube, it always cooks the wires.

You can use some clamps on an oil pan bolt to hold the fire sleeve snug.

Good luck


----------

